# Puregon



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Good Morning Peter 

Just a quick question (sorry)  

This will be the first time I have used 'Puregon'. Sadly, due to being hospitalised for 4 days with ohss last fresh cycle using 4 amps of menopur (at a previous clinic) I have now been prescribed a lower and less harsh dosage.

Previously I had 14 eggs collected which 10 fertilised but sadly no positives 

However, I am worried I may not produce many eggs - I have slight endo and am 30 years old. I know its quality not quantity that is important, but this may be the last chance I go through egg collection (due to medical reasons) and I am hoping we can have some snowbabies too..

Can positive visualisation help? 

love

Lily x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lily,

Puregon is a well established drug in infertility and your clinic will be keeping a close eye on you in relation to OHSS.

You will know from your scans how the stimulation is going and with your fertilisation rate you should get plenty of embryos for transfer and freezing. Your clinic will alter your dose if they feel that you are not producing enough follicles.

On the positive visualisation thing anything which makes you feel more relaxed, confident and happy is a good thing. It can most certainly do no harm!

Regards,

Peter



Lillianna said:


> Good Morning Peter
> 
> Just a quick question (sorry)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Thank you Peter


----------

